# Duyuru > Gündem >  6 milyon yeni seçmen kafaları karıştırdı

## bozok

*6 milyon yeni seçmen kafaları karıştırdı*

*27 Kasım 2008 / hurriyet.com.tr*

*Yüksek Seçim Kurulu'nun yeni sistem sayesinde 6 milyon yeni seçmenin ortaya çıktığını açıklaması soru işaretlerine neden oldu. Ayrıca bu seçimde parmakların boyanmayacak olması da güvenlik tartışmalarını gündeme getirdi.*



*Saygı üztürk YAZIYOR*

Seçmen sayısının bir yılda 6 milyon kişi birden artması, siyasetçilerin kafasını karıştırdı. Adrese dayalı nüfus sistemi sonucu *“kayıp seçmenlerin ortaya çıkarıldığı”* öne sürülmesine rağmen, Yüksek Seçim Kurulu’nun soru işaretleriyle dolu açıklamaları da siyasi partilerin araştırma konusu oldu.

Gelecek seçimlerde parmakların boyanması yerine, vatandaşlık numarasının dikkate alınacağını belirten Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Başkanlığı yetkilileri, aynı kimlik numarasıyla ikinci kez oy kullanılmasının mümkün olamayacağını, bunun ilk uygulamasının da gelecek seçimde gerçekleştirileceğini söylediler. 


Azerbaycan’da yapılan seçimlerde, görünmeyen boya kullanıldığını, seçmenin oy kullanmaya gelirken daha önce görünmeyen boya sürülüp sürülmediğinin enfrarujlu bir cihazla belirlendiğini kaydeden yetkililer, bunun pahalı bir sistem olduğunu, nüfus cüzdanındaki vatandaşlık numarasının dikkate alınarak yapılacak 

*RAKAMLARLA* 

*22 TEMMUZ SEüİMLERİ*  
Toplam Seçmen: 42 milyon 571 bin
Geçerli oy: 35 milyon 90 bin

*Partilerin aldıkları oylar:*
AKP: 16 milyon 327 bin
CHP: 7 milyon 317 bin
MHP: 5 milyon 2 bin

seçimin de gerekli özenin gösterilmesi halinde daha sağlıklı olacağını kaydettiler.

*SİYASİ PARTİLER ARAşTIRACAK*
CHP ve MHP yetkilileri, seçmen sayısındaki büyük farklılığın tam olarak ortaya çıkarılması için çalışacak. Bu konuda hem hükümet, hem de Yüksek Seçim Kurulu yetkililerinden bilgi istenecek. Siyasetçiler bu konudaki görüşlerini “hurriyet.com.tr”ye açıkladılar. İşte o açıklamalar. 

*MHP’Lİ OKTAY VURAL: şüPHELERİMİZ üOK*
Seçmen sayısındaki artış üzerine, MHP TBMM Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, “acaba ithalat patladı da, Türkiye’ye ithal seçmen mi geldi” dedi. Vural, Yüksek Seçim Kurulu’nun bazı uygulamalarından önceki seçimde büyük rahatsızlık duyduklarını ve şüphelerini giderici gelişmeler olmadığını söyledi. Vural, *“hurriyet.com.tr”*ye şu açıklamayı yaptı:

“Bir kere sağlıklı bir seçim için her şeyden önce sağlıklı bir nüfus kayıt sistemi ve seçmen kütüğü olması gerekiyor. Ama 22 Temmuz seçimlerinden sonra 4 milyon 100 bin kişi seçmen sayısının azaldığı söylendi. şimdi de seçmen sayısının 6 milyon arttığı belirtiliyor.


*SANAL SEüMENLER Mİ OLUşTU?*

Bu kadar yüksek hata payı ile seçim nasıl sağlıklı yapılabilir anlamış değilim. Seçimin sağlıklı yürütülmesi için bu ağır bir şüphedir. Bunun giderilmesi ve mantıklı bir izahının ortaya konulması gerekiyor. 

Yüksek Seçim Kurulu bu soruların cevabını hükümetten istemeli. Bu durumda sanal seçmenler mi oluştu? Bütün bu sorularımız seçimi tartışmalı hale getirir. O yüzden seçimden önce bu konularda doğan şüpheyi ortadan kaldırmak gerekiyor.

Yüksek Seçim Kurulu, 22 Temmuz seçimleri, seçim sonuçlarının saat 18.30’da açıklamış olmasına, web sayfasının çökmüş olmasına, birçok ilde sandıklardan sonra toplama tutanaklarının bir projeksiyonla salonda gösterilmemene cevap veremedi. O seçimde ortaya çıkan sorularımıza cevap verilemedi. Hiç değilse bu seçimde, seçmen kütükleri ile ilgili gelişmeleri sağlıklı bir şekilde takip etmeli, hükümet ve YSK’nın inandırıcı bir açıklama yapması gerekiyor. Yoksa ithalat patladı da, ithal seçmen mi geldi.”


*KART: KONUYU üOK YüNLü ARAşTIRACAğIZ*

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, seçmen sayısındaki azalma ve artışlarla ilgili olarak CHP’de bir çalışma başlatıldığını söyledi. Kart şunları söyledi:
“Türkiye’de ekonomide olduğu gibi, siyasetin finansmanında olduğu gibi seçmen sayısında bile kayıt dışı bir yapılanma var. Bunu da CHP olarak sorgulayacağız. üalışmalar Yüksek Seçim Kurulu Başkanının açıklaması üzerine başlamış oldu. ünceki seçimlerde de ortaya çıkan azalma, bu seçimde ki artışın nedenlerini araştıracağız.”



...

----------

